# Review sterile submariner from manbushijie



## pompe (Jul 8, 2008)

*Review sterile Submariner from Manbushijie*










Until today I did not have any submariner homage in my collection (unless one counts the citizen nyc2300), but today I got the sterile sub from manbushijie. First impressions is it´s a great looking watch not too small not to big (I am actually getting tired of the big ones; they are never as comfortable as an under 40mm watch).

Short facts.
Width: 40mm 44mm with crown
Thickness. 12.5 mm
lug width: 20mm
Lug end to end: 47mm
Wr: 15 ATM
The case has polished sides and brushed top and a screw down crown with an o-ring on the case part. The crown feels really solid and it feels like it has small treads but since it is so solid I don't feel like cross treading should be any problem as long as one is careful. It has (according to seller) a sapphire crystal! Unusual at a watch this cheap. Sadly the crystal has a cyclop, I don't like them but I know some wants them. I will remove mine when I have worn the watch for a while. The bezel is 60 click counterclockwise it is not what I would call "hard to turn" almost too easy, but it is precise. I can't stand it when the lume pip is of by 30 sec or so.









The watch comes on a brushed finish bracelet with 20mm solid end links that tapers down to 16mm and it also has a diver extension. I have mixed feelings about this bracelet I like the solid end links that fits tight against the case. But on the other hand I feel the diver extension and clasp r thin and looks weak (also this clasp model is in my opinion quite ugly) but I got plenty of straps and bracelets to choose from so this is not a problem. Most likely I will wear it on a nato, or a mesh since this will be something of a beater for me (got plenty of those by now)










Solid endlinks


























The movement i really dont know what it is but it has the 2 funktions that i really like in a watch, it hacks and it handwinds(auto to of course). Since i change watches so often my autos r never wound when i use em so handwind is a great option for me . plz feel free to add info about wich movement it is i am sure someone knows.

The dial is glossy black with lumed indicies with a crome rim around them, and they look great. I would have liked a no date version but i guess i have to waith for the alpha usa milsub. Lume is what one can expect at this price, it is there but it fades in under 30min










Final toughts: if u like this style of watch and wants it sterile buy one ! I think its a great watch and manbushijie sells these for 55$ (IF u register at the site) u cant beat that price. It is plenty of watch for that money

EDIT: Foxglove have made this tread with movement pics. i will open mine and look if i have the same problem in mine as soon as my camera arrives

And some pics in different outfits









Mesh for the 70´s diver style











Black Nato









Rubber










Brown leather always looks good with black dial










And a bund


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

That is a great looking watch and having purchased from Manbushiji I know it will be a good quality piece that will last a long time.

One comment about the bracelet, not sure if you have ever owned a submariner but the bracelet that comes with it does feel quite flimsy and the thin metal bits at the clasp do feel very thin. It is a bit of a shock when you have just dropped over $5,000 to feel how flimsy it is. To be fair though it is also one of the most comfortable bracelets out there and that may be because of it's light weight!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Great review~watch looks sporty! ;-)


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

Snazzy review. I ordered one just the other day, still awaiting it's arrival. 

Again, great review - love all the detailed pictures. Thank you for posting!!!

-Ross


----------



## pompe (Jul 8, 2008)

Foxglove said:


> Snazzy review. I ordered one, but haven't received the email from the seller yet. I assume all is well and it just takes some time for him to contact me.
> 
> -Ross


When i bought mine the comunication with manbushijie was good he forgot to send me the mail with tracking number but as soon as i asked about it i got it in a return mail hours later. all in all a great guy to deal with


----------



## helius (Jan 28, 2009)

I have to ask... how much was shipping/handling for the watch? Or does the $55 include S/H? :think:


----------



## Ryan73 (Jun 27, 2009)

I believe his S/H is $5 for the 1st 100g then its like $2 for each additional 100g. I guess it just depends on the watch or watches you purchase. You can also upgrade to various other expedited delivery services at commiserate prices. Like UPS or FedEx for almost as much as the price of the watch.


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

I just got by with $5 shipping on a Marina Militare which I'm sure is more than 100g, so either he didn't catch it, or he's just charging $5 per watch. 

You also have to remember that he wants 4% of the total tacked on for Paypal fees if you use that method of payment. 

But, it's all worth it to me. I have this Sub as well and it got here lightning quick from China in good health, and works/looks as good as I would have expected. I have had a little communication problem with him so far, mostly just him not replying, but so far he's done me right anyway.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

helius said:


> I have to ask... how much was shipping/handling for the watch? Or does the $55 include S/H? :think:


He charged me $10 for shipping. Kinda outrageous for a $55 watch (like 20%), I argued slightly, but ended up just paying it. At $65, I was slightly more reluctant to order, frankly, but on the other hand it's only $65 :think:

~Ross


----------



## helius (Jan 28, 2009)

Foxglove said:


> He charged me $10 for shipping. Kinda outrageous for a $55 watch (like 20%), I argued slightly, but ended up just paying it. At $65, I was slightly more reluctant to order, frankly, but on the other hand it's only $65 :think:
> 
> ~Ross


$10 shipping isn't all that outrageous, I guess. Alpha/Herc seem to stick on about that much in stamps on the few packages that I checked. :think:


----------



## RandyRP (Jul 26, 2009)

I am wondering if anyone can confirm if the crystal is really saphire.

Also how does one ordr at the discounted forum menber price. I went to the site and did not see any info.

Thanks


----------



## Silent Speaker (Jan 17, 2009)

You have to register as a member on the site, look for that button.


----------



## RandyRP (Jul 26, 2009)

Silent Speaker said:


> You have to register as a member on the site, look for that button.


Thanks, much appreciated. Does anyone know about the movement too?

Regards


----------



## Rxq (Dec 20, 2007)

Discount? Details


----------



## RandyRP (Jul 26, 2009)

Rxq said:


> Discount? Details


When you intitally visit the Marina website the price appears as 78.00 howver after you register at their site, it is avaialable for 55.00.

I am stil lcurious as too whether the crystal is actyally saphire, sounds to good for 55.00 and what type of movement the watch uses.


----------



## Wangstang (Jun 25, 2009)

Can anyone advise how many seconds/minutes these seem to gaining/losing a day?

Wes


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wangstang said:


> Can anyone advise how many seconds/minutes these seem to gaining/losing a day?
> 
> Wes


I put mine up against a Seiko 6309 which was running about +/- 5 per day from previous tests. The Manbushijie fell off the Seiko's pace by about 20 seconds over a 24 hour period.

So, If you subtract the Seiko's inaccuracy, you're looking at somewhere +/- 15 per day rang with the Manbushijie. At very least, I've found the accuracy and movement in general to be tolerable over the last 3 weeks...especially at this price.

As for the above question about sapphire, I don't know how we'd say for sure, but this is pretty scratch resistant. I've been using it as a beater and it doesn't have a mark on it. In bulk, it would be realistic to get some low quality sapphire crystals on a $60 watch and still turn a profit.


----------



## RandyRP (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks Midshipman01

I appreciate your impressions. I am looking for a beater to put on a NATO and it is between this and the Alpha's for now.


----------



## NegativeCambre (Jun 20, 2009)

Does anyone know what movement this chinese movement mimics? I'm interested in getting one and throwing some mkII parts on it...

Any insight would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

Honestly, this is a fine watch for the price and all...but I wouldn't be paying MKII prices to mod it. It's not that nice.


----------



## noxlord (Jun 18, 2009)

NegativeCambre said:


> Does anyone know what movement this chinese movement mimics? I'm interested in getting one and throwing some mkII parts on it...
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


I am interested as well to know what movement manbushijie uses for this one. If it is a sea-gull clone of an eta mvt, It might very-well be my next purchase. I trust sea-gull mvts ...


----------



## Wangstang (Jun 25, 2009)

Add me to the list of those who want to see the inside of one of these before I purchase.

Thanks,
Wes

Edit: Missed the other thread that was posted. If anyone who has posted here feels brave enough open up there watch and compare how consistently the same parts are used, I'd appreciate it.~Wes


----------



## Rafael_T (Mar 17, 2006)

*Well, I also ordered one. Don't get it wet!!!*

Watch keeps good time, lume is sub-standard, but it looks good on the wrist. Nice bracelet, and it has a good heft to it.

Just don't get it wet. I used it in the swimming pool the other day to test the water-resistance. It is supposedly rated to 150 meters, so I expected it to be OK at 2 meters.

What I did NOT expect, though, was this:










In less than 30 minutes in the pool, the watch started to show signs of rust.

Well, I then decided to test it for 24 hours, so I left it in the pool overnight, and this is what I got:



















I thought perhaps it was staining from a cheap bezel spring, so I popped out the bezel, and found out that the spring was perfect, it was the friggin' case that was rusting.





































Clean caseback, though, so I suspect the rust might be attacking leftover metal from the machining of the case:










Next up, I'll try to wash it & brush it, and put it again in the pool to see what happens. Thank God I did not take it to the ocean.

Looking at it, I thought it was the same watch as the $250 one that sell on eBay with an ETA, but with a cheaper movement. I may be mistaken.

I guess one gets what one pays for.

Never Again.:-|<|:-|<|


----------



## Silent Speaker (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Well, I also ordered one. Don't get it wet!!!*



Rafael_T said:


> Clean caseback, though, so I suspect the rust might be attacking leftover metal from the machining of the case:...................
> ...........................................
> Next up, I'll try to wash it & brush it, and put it again in the pool to see what happens. Thank God I did not take it to the ocean.


So, possibly, it may just require a scrub before first use in water?

If so, that's not that bad... it's still the cheapest sterile submariner clone out there, so a bit of self maintenance at the outset isn't so bad imo...

I await the result of your experiment, oh adventurous and great 'tester-buyer'*! P)

*well, some of us have to be in the first, if its good, in typical fashion the rest of us will swarm like flies, if it worked for alpha, it can work for these "manbush-jobbies", to quote the J.Recliner


----------



## BR549 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Well, I also ordered one. Don't get it wet!!!*

I've NEVER had a watch rust before. That is just to funny!


----------



## Rafael_T (Mar 17, 2006)

*Well, if I can't clean the rust*



BR549 said:


> I've NEVER had a watch rust before. That is just to funny!


It will not be too funny, I tell ya. :-(


----------



## pompe (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Well, I also ordered one. Don't get it wet!!!*

supoedly it should be stainlessstell but it sure dont look lie it on your watch ! i have had mine while i was snorkeling in the northsea and no signs of rust on mine. i always rince it in regular water after having it in saltwater tho


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Sodium Hypochlorite (aka bleach) can and will often corrode stainless steel, especially alloys with less Chromium.

It's not a great idea to wear any watch into chlorinated water. Not sure if Bromine has the same effect.

YMMV


----------



## Rafael_T (Mar 17, 2006)

*Well, I've had literally hundreds of watches*

And I've never seen anything like it.

I have some newer pictures I'll publish later. I cleaned out the watch, and put it back in the pool. Very little rust on the case came back, but now the bezel insert is toast.

Rafael T


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Well, I also ordered one. Don't get it wet!!!*



Rafael_T said:


> Watch keeps good time, lume is sub-standard, but it looks good on the wrist. Nice bracelet, and it has a good heft to it.
> 
> Just don't get it wet. I used it in the swimming pool the other day to test the water-resistance. It is supposedly rated to 150 meters, so I expected it to be OK at 2 meters.
> 
> ...


It is probably the poor grade of steel utilized in these Chinese watches. Labslave broke it down well. I highly doubt that any Chinese brand really uses 316 grade steel. For the pricing, I don't see that possible.


----------



## nderwater (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Well, I also ordered one. Don't get it wet!!!*



usc1 said:


> It is probably the poor grade of steel utilized in these Chinese watches. Labslave broke it down well. I highly doubt that any Chinese brand really uses 316 grade steel. For the pricing, I don't see that possible.


I strongly disagree. The majority of the nicer Chinese mechanicals use quality steel, just as they also feature sapphire crystals and more decorated movements.


----------



## choen (Sep 1, 2010)

Any further updates on the water/ rust test?


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Just ordered the SUB but without now the cyclops. Movement says it is a 2813....but there are two companies making this number....
Dixmont or DG2813 and Nanning.......I have the DG version which is auto, handwinding and hacking...keeps very good time!


----------



## Bombers (Oct 7, 2010)

Eh...just my opinion but one might as well pick up a Mako for around $100 with the 50% coupon.


----------



## tah (Jan 25, 2009)

I bought the Manbushijie Ceramic Sub and liked it enough to go for the GMT as well.

However the GMT is displaying all the classic symptoms of a broken mainspring. Contacted the seller and he simply said "send it back" and give him the tracking number.

Well.............yesterday I went to the Post Office and guess what? Chinese Customs is banning the mailing of wristwatches. So I email Manbushijie and all I get is "send it airmail, not registered". As far as I know it's all airmail to China unless they're still using steamers.

So here's my problem. Looks like I'll have to lie on the customs form but I don't know what to put. I'm thinking of listing it as a tool.

Anybody here with any experience in this type of matter care to give a little friendly advice?

Thanks


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

Try contacting Jake B or Harold Ng (Yobokies) -- they're both big watch guys in Hong Kong and must know what to do to get around this...


----------



## tah (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you! I sent a message to Yobokies and I hope he can give me some useful advice.


----------



## Silent Speaker (Jan 17, 2009)

Call it a "horological instrument"


----------



## lateasusual (Sep 29, 2010)

tah said:


> I bought the Manbushijie Ceramic Sub and liked it enough to go for the GMT as well.
> 
> However the GMT is displaying all the classic symptoms of a broken mainspring. Contacted the seller and he simply said "send it back" and give him the tracking number.
> 
> ...


Why would you have to lie to customs? It isn't like you are trying to get around them with a high end watch that cost thousands. I thought I saved some packaging from recent purchases but I can't find it now. Some stuff that has gotten shipped to me as a "gift" and another was labeled "watch". Considering the packaging it came in it wouldn't have raised any suspicion that it was expensive stuff. It wasn't, mind you, but who's going to question a 4 X 6 bubble envelope?
----------------------
"Well.............yesterday I went to the Post Office and guess what? Chinese Customs is banning the mailing of wristwatches. So I email Manbushijie and all I get is "send it airmail, not registered". As far as I know it's all airmail to China unless they're still using steamers."

Who says? The post office? Maybe banned from going out of China but to send one back? :-s What is the cause for the ban? Secret military messages tucked inside the watch?

As for the email reply to just send it unregistered it seems you and the merchant are both taking your chances of letting it get lost.


----------



## KayGee (Jun 21, 2010)

Any update?


----------

